# Puppies, Puppies, and more puppies



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

So our family is in the middle of our goats kidding. Now we are also sitting with 20 Rottweiler puppies born the 23rd and 27th of Jan. Now to figure out how to handle all the extra work with them and all the goat babies. Some have told us that Rottweilers are bad to have on a farm. Sometimes we feel that way. But our males have started helping herd the animals back into the pasture when they feel the animals are not where they should be. my wife is making them harnesses to train them to carry items of all nature's. Her hope is to one day have them pulling a cart from the garden to the canning kitchen, since our kids will be gone for the summer leaving her to carring everything from our 1 acre garden to the house for canning. We are also looking for homes for the puppies if anyone has an idea of the best way to find good homes for these cute babies.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am so sorry, without photos you have no proof that these events have really happened. I will need to ask for photos of pups and goatlings!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The best way to find homes is to find the homes before the dog is bred. If the dog have papers, you can put the puppies in dog shows, they have a class for puppies. This would create interest.

If your puppies already have basic manners, they are much more attractive to a buyer. Once they are up and running about, teach them to sit. No little treats until they sit. No jumping on people. They should come to a recall word or whistle and sit at (not on) your feet. They should know to potty on grass outside. I know you have a lot to do, but if you train the puppies, by 12 weeks old they will be well behaved.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

We didn't mean for our dogs to breed yet. One of the kids was moving animals around when one of the others let one of the females out and it took all of 2 minutes for us to end up with a litter. The other male and female were new to our farm and we were told that she wasn't due to be ready for an other month so we left them togther to help adapt to the new home family and farm. Well their calculations were off and well a litter from them. Now we are just waiting for their eyes to open up yet. We are bottle feeding one of the pups. The mom pushed him away and when we got to him he was almost frozen. So my wife warmed him up and got some milk in him. We tried to put him back in with mom. He was in there for a few hours and was pushed away again. So he is now sleeping in a box next to our bed where my wife gets up and feeds him a bottle and makes him potty every few hours.
Our goat kids are a month old but we are still waiting on the other 11 goats to kids yet which can be any time. With the cold weather it will more than likely be any time now. 
I will try and get pictures on here when I get to town. We have dail-up and with that we can never get pictures to load.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Where are you located? Is there a big city near you? Start advertising NOW to get those pups placed, and take deposits and hold people to them.....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good idea! nonrefundable deposits.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Make a point of putting the bottle baby with the other puppies. He needs the social interaction.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG I sure do not envy your situation! I would be totally overwhelmed with that many babies (goats and dogs) on the place at the same time! Even getting those pups their first shots is going to be rather costly, not to mention worming them.....nope I don't envy your situation!

That lone puppy does need the others, perhaps you could let a 2nd stay with it most of the time.....?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I am so sorry, without photos you have no proof that these events have really happened. I will need to ask for photos of pups and goatlings!



I concur!! No pics, didn't happen..:whistlin:

We need to see babies... lot's and lot's of little furbabies!:icecream:


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife posted this. By here you go I'll come through with some pics


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh jeezzeee, I would take half a dozen of those rotti pups!


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

She has per sold about half of them so far with deposits. We have 7 adult rott's also


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

You can place them on ebayclassifieds for free and in your home area.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't mean the puppies are free. I meant it is free to advertise them there. I have had pretty good results with my westies there.


----------

